# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  di chuyển máy phay nặng

## ronaldinho_07

Tình hình là em có con máy phay,nặng cỡ hơn 6 tấn tẹo.
Hôm rồi có sử dụng 4 bộ bánh xe như hình,(lúc đó chưa có bánh nhựa ở ngoài chỉ có bạc đạn) vận chuyển khung con tiện ~1.5 tấn thì ok.
Tuy nhiên bánh nhỏ quá nên đẩy khó,hôm nay em vừa làm thêm bánh nhựa PA bên ngoài (loại 80k/kg).

về kích thước bạc đạn đường kính ~52mm,chiều rộng bạc đạn ~ 30mm
cốt ngang phi ~ 20mm
bánh nhựa đường kính 90mm,chiều rộng ~ 60mm
mai em hàn thêm 1 thép hộp to nối 2 ụ bánh xe,ụ này đi sau
2 ụ ngoài trước thì rời để bẽ lái

Các bán phán hộ em xem 4 ụ này chịu nổi 6 tấn ko ạ  :Big Grin: 
không nổi thì dùng phương án mua sắt ống phi cỡ 40 làm con lăn dc ko,em cũng định sài phương án này tuy nhiên có sẵn bốn ụ bánh xe từ lần trước nên làm xem sao  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

Cái này em ước tính sơ cỡ 2,5-3T chia đều đặt vào 4 cái tâm kia thì trục nó cong luôn, không đi nổi. Vấn đề nữa là bác dùng thép gì làm trục nữa, loại Ys = ~400 thì có khả năng chịu được khoảng tối đa hơn 4T (em nhòm hình không có kích thước thực nên tương đối thôi).

6T là chuyện lớn chứ không nhỏ đâu bác, cần nhiều người mới làm nổi.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nền gạch trong nhà là cái nền gạch như hình hả a? bề mặt bằng phẳn thì chơi mấy khúc sắt ổng lăn cho nó khỏe a ơi.
Có nghe Minh nói về cái may phay anh mới mua, hoành tráng quá chừng  :Smile:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Cái này em ước tính sơ cỡ 2,5-3T chia đều đặt vào 4 cái tâm kia thì trục nó cong luôn, không đi nổi. Vấn đề nữa là bác dùng thép gì làm trục nữa, loại Ys = ~400 thì có khả năng chịu được khoảng tối đa hơn 4T (em nhòm hình không có kích thước thực nên tương đối thôi).
> 
> 6T là chuyện lớn chứ không nhỏ đâu bác, cần nhiều người mới làm nổi.
> 
> Thanks.


vâng thế em mấy lo
https://www.material-handling.com/ro...skids-kit.html
kiểu này nó rating 20k lbs,ko biết cốt phi nhiêu,cơ cấu này chắc cứng hơn nhiều  :Big Grin: 
@romeo:nền gạch kiểu gạch lát vỉa hè đấy anh,tại nhà có cái sân mà đường vô nhỏ quá xe cẩu ko vô được,mất ngủ mấy bữa nay kaka  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em cũng đang bị tình trạng tương tự, nhà thì có chỗ, mà hẻm vào có 1m5 xe cẩu không vào được, thua luôn đành thuê chổ để bên ngoài.

----------


## Ga con

2 kết cấu gối khác nhau nhiều đó bác. Cái của họ bạc đạn tì sát vào thành (gối), tay đòn rất ngắn. Nếu bác làm kiểu đó thì bộ rùa của bác với trục 20 thép thường chịu được trên 10T bình thường.

Bác di chuyển trên vỉa hè nữa thì phải làm bánh thật lớn, không thì không đi nổi mấy chỗ gồ ghề. Đường kính bánh phải lớn ít nhất 4-5 lần chỗ mấp mô, hơn 10 lần thì tốt nhất.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Để trên bánh xe cao quá, lúc chuyển vào trong nhà, hạ được cái máy 6 tấn khỏi 4 bánh xe cũng là một vấn đề phải lưu tâm.

----------


## hung1706

Ồ 6T không nhỏ àh nhen  :Big Grin: .
Con máy 4T mấy mà 5 6 người đẩy mới đi nhẹ nhàng đấy ạ. Chưa biết đường từ ngoài vô nhà nó có láng mịn như da kiều nữ thì nhẹ chứ nó mấp mô như mặt ông Nhật Cường thì mệt dở người luôn ấy ạ.
Mà bác kiếm đội xe chuyên nâng hạ máy, có con đội, rùa sắt, cả mấy khúc ống tròn để lăn hay mấy súc gỗ to to để chèn hay kê cũng cần lắm đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Nâng hạ nhẹ nhàng mà, mấy cái con đội 10t cũng dễ mượn, hoặc cần thì mua cũng rẻ.

Thanks.

----------


## saudau

Bác cho sơ bộ vài tấm ảnh đoạn đường sẽ di chuyển (quảng đường di chuyển, kể cả các khúc cua, bậc cấp,..., và cả kích thước bề rộng đường đi) sẽ dễ góp ý hơn đó.

Mình nghĩ là mình có giải pháp thủ công ít tốn kém nhiều. Mà để tối xem lại ít thông số đã.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Bác cho sơ bộ vài tấm ảnh đoạn đường sẽ di chuyển (quảng đường di chuyển, kể cả các khúc cua, bậc cấp,..., và cả kích thước bề rộng đường đi) sẽ dễ góp ý hơn đó.
> 
> Mình nghĩ là mình có giải pháp thủ công ít tốn kém nhiều. Mà để tối xem lại ít thông số đã.


chắc tầm 30 mét từ đầu hẻm ạ,bề mặt đường như thế này
bề rộng đường đi hiện giờ ~1m8,ít bữa nữa sẽ dc nới ra mà chắc ko chờ dc tới đấy  :Big Grin: 
cái máy về em phải tháo sơ ra mấy phần bảo vệ vướng víu

----------


## thuhanoi

Dùng con rùa loại này ok bác 

Còn không thì xem cái đế máy có phẳng không, nếu phẳng và cứng cáp đi cắt nhiều nhiều cây sắt đặc phi 30 vừa đẩy đi vừa thả dần con lăn vào phía dưới - vì gạch nền có rảnh nên chú ý thả nhiều con lăn vào, lấy những cây vô tác dụng ra và bỏ tiếp vào phía trước, (hi mô tả hơi lạng quạng tý  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ronaldinho_07

con trên nhiêu 1 con vậy bác thuhanoi ?

máy em nó cỡ như thế này

em đo kích thước ở dưới là 1m78,cái phần ngay chữ M300 nó lòi ra tẹo nữa ,khu đó là đài dao



..
em copy thêm ảnh google thấy cái đế dưới còn nhỏ nữa nên hi vọng tháo ra dc,thu nhỏ kích thước lại chứ ko là nằm ngoài trời lâu à

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ ở đâu vậy ? Mấy con rùa bác chế yếu quá. Ở Hà lội thì em xách về cho bác mượn được cả rùa lẫn kích

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Bác chủ ở đâu vậy ? Mấy con rùa bác chế yếu quá. Ở Hà lội thì em xách về cho bác mượn được cả rùa lẫn kích


tiếc quá em ở sài gòn,dù sao cũng cảm ơn ạ  :Big Grin: 
em định mai chế lại giống bộ rùa trên đây
theo kinh nghiệm mấy bác ngang máy tầm 2 mét thì tháo hết khung bảo vệ này nọ có còn tầm 1 mét rưỡi ko ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Tình hình là con hẻm tuy bằng nhưng ko phẳng, các khe hoa văn của gạch lót đường sẽ khó khăn cho cái bánh xe đường kính nhỏ. nền đường khá yếu để chịu tải lớn tập trung ở các bánh xe. Bề rộng đường khá hẹp cho các loại tời, cẩu và quảng đường khá xa so với bề rộng con hẻm.

Theo mình bạn cần có 2 thanh sắt I dài hơn khung máy chút. 4 thanh sắt I, mỗi thanh dài khoảng 2/3 thanh dài, 6 con lăn, 2 con đội đủ tải để nâng cái máy.

Bạn cố định khung máy lên 2 thanh I dài tạo 1 mặt phẳng. dùng con đội nâng khung máy (cả khung và thanh sắt dài) lên 1 cặp sắt I ngằn có chêm 4 con lăn. Đẩy máy di chuyển đến lúc trọng tâm toàn khung máy gần ra khỏi mặt chân đế của 4 con lăn. Tuần tự dùng con lăn di chuyển máy đến cuối cặp sắt làm ray rồi nối tiếp cặp sắt làm đừing rầy.

Chú ý là bạn phải chuẩn bị ít nhất 2 con đội, 6 con lăn để dùng khi chuyển hướng hoặc lúc khung máy bị mất cân bằng. Khi nối tiếp thanh sắt đường rầy đừng bao giờ bố trí đấu đầu vs nhau.

Như vậy bạn đã giải quyết được vấn đề mở rộng chân đế phân bổ lực trên nền đườg. giảm ma sát .... Mấy ông thần đèn chổ mình dùng cách này di chuyển cả cái nhà lầu đó bạn.
Xong việc đem 6 thanh sắt I ra làm vừa đủ cái giường ngủ đó. hihihi

----------


## thuhanoi

> con trên nhiêu 1 con vậy bác thuhanoi ?


Mìnhcũng không rõ, chắc mấy chổ bán xe kích tay, xe nâng có bán. Bình thường 1 bộ rùa bao gồm 1 cái lớn 4 con lăn bên trên có lưng xoay để lái, 2 cái nhỏ cố định mỗi cái có 2 con lăn. Dùng cái này di chuyển chuyên nghiệp nhẹ nhàng an toàn. Nếu tìm được chổ mượn hoặc thuê là ngon nhất  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Mìnhcũng không rõ, chắc mấy chổ bán xe kích tay, xe nâng có bán. Bình thường 1 bộ rùa bao gồm 1 cái lớn 4 con lăn bên trên có lưng xoay để lái, 2 cái nhỏ cố định mỗi cái có 2 con lăn. Dùng cái này di chuyển chuyên nghiệp nhẹ nhàng an toàn. Nếu tìm được chổ mượn hoặc thuê là ngon nhất


trước post anh hung1706 post em còn chưa rõ rùa là gì =]],tìm tiếng anh nên chả biết tiếng việt thợ mình gọi là gì  :Big Grin: 



> Tình hình là con hẻm tuy bằng nhưng ko phẳng, các khe hoa văn của gạch lót đường sẽ khó khăn cho cái bánh xe đường kính nhỏ. nền đường khá yếu để chịu tải lớn tập trung ở các bánh xe. Bề rộng đường khá hẹp cho các loại tời, cẩu và quảng đường khá xa so với bề rộng con hẻm.
> 
> Theo mình bạn cần có 2 thanh sắt I dài hơn khung máy chút. 4 thanh sắt I, mỗi thanh dài khoảng 2/3 thanh dài, 6 con lăn, 2 con đội đủ tải để nâng cái máy.
> 
> Bạn cố định khung máy lên 2 thanh I dài tạo 1 mặt phẳng. dùng con đội nâng khung máy (cả khung và thanh sắt dài) lên 1 cặp sắt I ngằn có chêm 4 con lăn. Đẩy máy di chuyển đến lúc trọng tâm toàn khung máy gần ra khỏi mặt chân đế của 4 con lăn. Tuần tự dùng con lăn di chuyển máy đến cuối cặp sắt làm ray rồi nối tiếp cặp sắt làm đừing rầy.
> 
> Chú ý là bạn phải chuẩn bị ít nhất 2 con đội, 6 con lăn để dùng khi chuyển hướng hoặc lúc khung máy bị mất cân bằng. Khi nối tiếp thanh sắt đường rầy đừng bao giờ bố trí đấu đầu vs nhau.
> 
> Như vậy bạn đã giải quyết được vấn đề mở rộng chân đế phân bổ lực trên nền đườg. giảm ma sát .... Mấy ông thần đèn chổ mình dùng cách này di chuyển cả cái nhà lầu 3 tầng đó bạn.
> Xong việc đem 6 thanh sắt I ra làm vừa đủ cái giường ngủ đó. hihihi


chưa làm cái này bao giờ nghe phức tạp phết
mà lúc này để sắt I cho nó năm như thế này rồi nhét con lăn vào giữa hay sao ạ ?


nếu vẫn sài kiểu rùa nhưng mà em dùng thép tấm ví dụ bản dày 5 li,rộng vừa qua bề rộng bánh xe rùa tí,thì ko biết như thế nào nhỉ ?

----------


## saudau

Có rùa với kích là êm rồi. nhưng chỉ ngại mấy cái bậc cấp nhà dọc đường đi. Với lại chủ thớt nói con hẻm đang chuẩn bị làm lại, chắc mức độ sụt lún, ổ ga, gạch bong tróc khá nhiều.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tìm thấy chỗ này bác tham khảo thêm 


```
http://thietbithanhan.vn/chi-tiet-KICH-RUA-VOI-CON-LAN-BANG-SAT-DIEU-CHINH-MASA-350.html
```

----------


## saudau

dựng đứng thanh I lên bác ơi

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Có rùa với kích là êm rồi. nhưng chỉ ngại mấy cái bậc cấp nhà dọc đường đi. Với lại chủ thớt nói con hẻm đang chuẩn bị làm lại, chắc mức độ sụt lún, ổ ga, gạch bong tróc khá nhiều.


hẻm chuẩn bị nới rộng ra thêm,đập bức tường kia nới rộng thành đường chung cho rộng ạ



> Tìm thấy chỗ này bác tham khảo thêm 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://thietbithanhan.vn/chi-tiet-KICH-RUA-VOI-CON-LAN-BANG-SAT-DIEU-CHINH-MASA-350.html
> ```


vâng em cảm ơn,chắc là em sẽ đi theo phương án kích rùa,đội với 2 tấm sắt lót đường
về cái bậc thềm nhà kia nó chồm ra 5/20 ô gạch của hẻm theo chiều ngang (1.75m) cao cỡ 15cm
em đang tính nếu mà máy tháo hết mấy bộ phận linh tinh ra mà nhỏ hơn thì thôi,ko thì phải chêm sao cho cao hơn 

giờ chỉ lo tháo gọn dc tới đâu,thấy mấy con c-frame ngoài bãi tháo gọn lắm,ko biết sao
hỏm ko coi bên trong dc (máy bao bọc hết),mà em xem sơ thì thấy ray x nó nằm tuốt trên cao như này @@

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> dựng đứng thanh I lên bác ơi


mà ko biết nếu theo hướng này thì bề ngang I nhiêu là vừa bác nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Nếu bản 80 thì với thanh dài 1m2, 2 thanh 2 bên. Nếu chưa tính 4 thanh sắt thì 6 tấn phân bổ tải chỉ có 3,125 kg/cm2 thôi hà.

Nhưng bác dùng rùa với kích nhìn nó chuyên nghiệp hơn đó bác. Với lại khi đem vào nhà rồi còn nhích tới nhích lui nữa, lúc này rùa cơ động hơn.

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy hoàn toàn không ổn rồi bác ạ, di chuyển máy qua đây tiền bác đền cái đường còn cao hơn cả tiền bác thuê dịch vụ họ chuyển vào.

Đường này không gia cố, di chuyển bằng phương án trên nó bật hết gạch lát nền lên, nát hết (chắc chắn, vì lát nền kiểu này bên dưới toàn rải cát cho phẳng, ngon thì có lớp hồ mỏng). Đội chuyên vận chuyển thuê chỉ và 4 cái palang là họ dời cho bác vào tận nhà.

Hơn nữa ở trong hẻm kiểu này rất khó chịu, vào xong không tính đường ra được. Em cũng bị vụ này, con máy em có 2T thôi, tháo 3 cục vác vào nhà ráp lại giờ coi như xong, ở đó luôn. Bác chọn máy lớn quá nhưng cơ sở hạ tầng chưa đáp ứng được rồi.

Thanks.

----------

saudau

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Em thấy hoàn toàn không ổn rồi bác ạ, di chuyển máy qua đây tiền bác đền cái đường còn cao hơn cả tiền bác thuê dịch vụ họ chuyển vào.
> 
> Đường này không gia cố, di chuyển bằng phương án trên nó bật hết gạch lát nền lên, nát hết (chắc chắn, vì lát nền kiểu này bên dưới toàn rải cát cho phẳng, ngon thì có lớp hồ mỏng). Đội chuyên vận chuyển thuê chỉ và 4 cái palang là họ dời cho bác vào tận nhà.
> 
> Hơn nữa ở trong hẻm kiểu này rất khó chịu, vào xong không tính đường ra được. Em cũng bị vụ này, con máy em có 2T thôi, tháo 3 cục vác vào nhà ráp lại giờ coi như xong, ở đó luôn. Bác chọn máy lớn quá nhưng cơ sở hạ tầng chưa đáp ứng được rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


nền cũng ko tới nỗi nào ạ  :Big Grin: 
do có khoảng sân ~100 mét vuông phía sau mà bỏ ko nên em mấy ráng đem vào
đang làm lại mấy cái bánh xe kiểu xe rùa với 6 tấm sắt 5ly  400x1000 mỗi tấm để lót đường
mai em bắt đầu cẩu mái về xem sao

----------


## ronaldinho_07

xe rùa,mai hoàn chỉnh rồi em ghinh con phay về luôn,hi vọng ok



mấy tấm sắt lót đường

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Nền đó có lót tôn chắc tạm được.
Bác có cần palang điện cuộn dây không, kéo vào từ từ chứ đẩy không nổi đâu.
Em có cái palang điện 12v nặng chừng 6kg nhưng tải được khoảng 900lbs (hơn 400kg). Lúc em vận chuyển máy phay lên dốc nhà (chừng 450-500mm *30 độ thôi) không có cái này là không xong rồi. Max mỗi lần thu nhả dây được đâu chừng 2.5m. 

Thanks.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Nền đó có lót tôn chắc tạm được.
> Bác có cần palang điện cuộn dây không, kéo vào từ từ chứ đẩy không nổi đâu.
> Em có cái palang điện 12v nặng chừng 6kg nhưng tải được khoảng 900lbs (hơn 400kg). Lúc em vận chuyển máy phay lên dốc nhà (chừng 450-500mm *30 độ thôi) không có cái này là không xong rồi. Max mỗi lần thu nhả dây được đâu chừng 2.5m. 
> 
> Thanks.


em có cái tời quay tay nhỏ 
http://www.hkd.vn/San-pham/2640015/1...-quay-tay.html như này
cơ mà chả biết nó kéo dc bao kg  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> xe rùa,mai hoàn chỉnh rồi em ghinh con phay về luôn,hi vọng ok
> 
> 
> 
> mấy tấm sắt lót đường


Thiếu cái vách ở giữa là không ngon đâu nhá, cong trục liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Thiếu cái vách ở giữa là không ngon đâu nhá, cong trục liền


vâng còn 2 tấm đó nữa mà tối quá nên về 
với lại điểm tác dụng lực kiểu này nằm ở 4 điểm ngoài chắc ko sao  :Big Grin: 
chiều quên vụ khoét mặt nhét đế bạc đạn vào ,thành ra tấm sắt chỗ mỏng nhất còn có tầm 10 li,hic

----------


## Tuấn

Để chắc ăn, bác chủ chuẩn bị thêm 1-2 cây ống nước phi 34 gì gì đó, cắt ra các đoạn nếu rùa không chịu nổi thì nhét ống nước vào thay rùa. Mấy tấm sắt lót đường hơi nặng chút, xê dịch nếu khó thì ván ép dày 5-10ly dùng với con lăn cũng được ạ.

Có thời gian bác nên chế mấy con rùa xích, vận chuyển mấy cái đồ nặng này cho nó nhẹ nhàng. Lính nhà em 6 thằng tay không đẩy cái máy 20 tấn lên dốc cao nửa mét không mấy khó khăn, rùa bánh xe này đẩy lên dốc nặng đấy bác ạ

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Để chắc ăn, bác chủ chuẩn bị thêm 1-2 cây ống nước phi 34 gì gì đó, cắt ra các đoạn nếu rùa không chịu nổi thì nhét ống nước vào thay rùa. Mấy tấm sắt lót đường hơi nặng chút, xê dịch nếu khó thì ván ép dày 5-10ly dùng với con lăn cũng được ạ.
> 
> Có thời gian bác nên chế mấy con rùa xích, vận chuyển mấy cái đồ nặng này cho nó nhẹ nhàng. Lính nhà em 6 thằng tay không đẩy cái máy 20 tấn lên dốc cao nửa mét không mấy khó khăn, rùa bánh xe này đẩy lên dốc nặng đấy bác ạ


rùa xích là như thế nào hả bác Tuấn ?
em chưa hình dung ra

----------


## Tuấn

> rùa xích là như thế nào hả bác Tuấn ?
> em chưa hình dung ra


Đây bác : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...cu-nao-can-che

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Đây bác : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...cu-nao-can-che


vâng thank bác  :Big Grin: ,để em ngâm cứu xem
tình hình là em cẩu con máy về rồi,vẫn còn cách 30m  :Smile: )
hôm nay mưa quá,đang ngâm xem làm sao tháo dc cái đài thay dao tự động ra,đang bị vướng
hẻm 1.75m,nếu tháo dc đài dao ra thì máy ngang còn tầm 1.6m
với bộ bơm dầu,két nước đài dao mà tháo ra, thì em nghĩ tổng trọng lượng nó còn tầm 5 tấn tròn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

tình hình là em đã đưa dc vào nhà rồi các bác ạ,nhẹ cả người  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Show thêm vài hình xem chi tiết con máy luôn bác ơi  :Smile:

----------


## cty686

Cái phay đẹp thế này thì cái máy tiện lại tủi thân rùi. :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em cũng mới chuyển 1 con hạng nặng vào chỗ hiểm

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> tình hình là em đã đưa dc vào nhà rồi các bác ạ,nhẹ cả người


Cuối cùng dùng những dụng cụ nào để đem vào và có sự cố nho nhỏ nào không bác

----------


## hoahong102

show máy đê chủ thớt

----------

